# Stop Complaining and Do Something!



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber will continue to do what they are doing as long as we do nothing. Complaining does nothing. Let's send them a message that we are people too and we got them where they are. Without us they are nothing! Let's do this: EVERY Friday at 6 pm we all turn off our phones for one hour only. You lose only about $25 dollars but Uber will lose thousands and that will hurt them. We do this enough and get more and more drivers to participate they will begin to listen to us.

Remember, EVERY Friday at 6 pm for one hour only.

Spread the word!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

When you turn off your phone. You should also request a ride with Uber. Then text the driver about the protest. Then cancel. This way you get more followers every week.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Excellent idea

Tank you!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

just drive said:


> When you turn off your phone. You should also request a ride with Uber. Then text the driver about the protest. Then cancel. This way you get more followers every week.


Be Careful of this tactic. You are "Proxying" your text messages through Uber. They see every text, and see every phone call (possibly even recording that phone call). You at no time are directly texting that driver or rider.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

#stopcomplainingTakeAction

I encourage all drivers to post screen shots of their latest invoice from Uber. Let the world see what your actually making!


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Be Careful of this tactic. You are "Proxying" your text messages through Uber. They see every text, and see every phone call (possibly even recording that phone call). You at no time are directly texting that driver or rider.


I guess to be safe will have to talk to the driver in person and cancel. $5 a week...?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

just drive said:


> I guess to be safe will have to talk to the driver in person and cancel. $5 a week...?


Use the app burner phone and buy a non relold credit card you can buy them at dollar general or gas stations on the gift card rack. Just give the cashier a bogus address when they ask to put on the card and pay cash for the card and your good to go..you can't be tracked. You can then call drivers and be safe


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I might be starting up next week. If I'm able to drive on that evening mentioned above, I will definitely participate.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Me too


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Uber will continue to do what they are doing as long as we do nothing. Complaining does nothing. Let's send them a message that we are people too and we got them where they are. Without us they are nothing! Let's do this: EVERY Friday at 6 pm we all turn off our phones for one hour only. You lose only about $25 dollars but Uber will lose thousands and that will hurt them. We do this enough and get more and more drivers to participate they will begin to listen to us.
> 
> Remember, EVERY Friday at 6 pm for one hour only.
> 
> Spread the word!


I'm on board! I will be turning off my phone at 6pm est. for an hour I encourage everyone else to do the same. This fourm should be a fourm of active members willing to work together as one! #StopComplaingTakeAction #ICantSpell


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Ok...I don't participate in these things for the obvious reasons....they are a waste of time and don't work.

However....if you can show me how or where this will work where all the other ideas exactly like it has failed....then I will join in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok...I don't participate in these things for the obvious reasons....they are a waste of time and don't work.
> 
> However....if you can show me how or where this will work where all the other ideas exactly like it has failed....then I will join in.


Please take a proactive stance by posting your last invoice. You can do so through screen shots! Many will follow lets what drivers really make!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

We need more threads like this. It's certainly a lot better then those naysayers who have that "if don't like uber then quit, nobodies putting a gun to head" attitude.

Perhaps we can get uber to give a tip option like others have. I like seeing posts where drivers are getting tipped.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Lidman said:


> We need more threads like this. It's certainly a lot better then those naysayers who have that "if don't like uber then quit, nobodies putting a gun to head" attitude.
> 
> Perhaps we can get uber to give a tip option like others have. I like seeing posts where drivers are getting tipped.


Please post up a fourm under a different section letting drivers know ever Friday to Turn off the app at 6pm.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Please take a proactive stance by posting your last invoice. You can do so through screen shots! Many will follow lets what drivers really make!


I never do this. You want to see my invoices? No problem. I will give you amounts and you tell me which ones you want to dispute. Put up that monetary amount and if my invoice holds true, I keep the cash.

Now, as before, what does this help? So far it hasn't helped in the past.

BTW....my last invoice was for $400.00. I worked part of one day last week.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I never do this. You want to see my invoices? No problem. I will give you amounts and you tell me which ones you want to dispute. Put up that monetary amount and if my invoice holds true, I keep the cash.
> 
> Now, as before, what does this help? So far it hasn't helped in the past.
> 
> BTW....my last invoice was for $400.00. I worked part of one day last week.


please do! If your making out well then great..by posting driver invoices the public is able to get an idea of what drivers are actually making.  So please post I hope others will post as well


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

Excellent idea. Count me in !!


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

The snowball is getting bigger! I think we will have great participation tomorrow.

Let's keep spreading the word. Turn off your phone EVERY Friday at 6pm for one hour!


----------



## Superman (Aug 12, 2014)

If you don't like driving for pennies then find a different job. #stopcomplainingandtakeaction


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

go flame bait elsewhere


----------



## John Randall (Nov 12, 2014)

first fridays 1 hour, doesn't work...

12 / 12 / 14 uber day. 

No uber. Bottom line. 

Are you uber driver , partner or Uber hoe ?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Superman said:


> If you don't like driving for pennies then find a different job. #stopcomplainingandtakeaction


I notice the people who make posts like this are always some guy who looks like a ******.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I know it would never happen but if we could band together for an hour on New Years it would send a message. I'm in for the Friday thing as well.


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

Superman said:


> If you don't like driving for pennies then find a different job. #stopcomplainingandtakeaction


Yeah, because jobs are like toilet paper, where you can just throw one away and pick up something else, no problem!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm all for trying to make a change and am not trying to be antagonistic, however, trying to get the word out to stage a protest via this site seems like a waste of time to me. This site only has a tiny fraction of drivers who even know it exists. It only has a small number of regular readers and posters. How many people have actually read this thread? In actuality, you might end up getting 20 or 30 drivers turning off their phones, if you are lucky. Uber wont even notice. I really hope I am wrong and your efforts bring about positive changes for all drivers but I believe there must be a better way.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I'm all for trying to make a change and am not trying to be antagonistic, however, trying to get the word out to stage a protest via this site seems like a waste of time to me. This site only has a tiny fraction of drivers who even know it exists. It only has a small number of regular readers and posters. How many people have actually read this thread? In actuality, you might end up getting 20 or 30 drivers turning off their phones, if you are lucky. Uber wont even notice. I really hope I am wrong and your efforts bring about positive changes for all drivers but I believe there must be a better way.


Change your attitude from defeatist to something more useful. Why don't you help spread the word?


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in . 
The best thing I think is make 
1 Twitter ac not associated with any of uber Ac and don't use real name 
2 every one in for the Friday follow that acc
3 set up who is the leader 
4 then you know how many followers you have.
5 then the leader can tweet to travis


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

At least the leader has to have min 100 followers in 1 area eg LA /OC
The leader would tweet hai every one off for 10 min at eg 11/21/2014 6:30 pm 
Uber could see the effect right away and they worth 17 billions less cause off that
Remember UBER start by interrupt !!!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow!!!!! You guys have no clue on how to get a protest going. First off you are posting here and how many ears do you think you got on this board to make any kind of dent other than singling yourself out for Uber to pick you off.

If you really want to make a protest to Uber you need to do the following.

1) Get the word out to all Uber communities in North America about this board. Sell the idea that this is the place to get answers. (As Uber is not allways responsive)
2) Make this place a safe place for new users. EVEN if they are a PRO Uber driver. If they love it don't discourage it. The point is to get the voices.
3) Then pick 1 point to take to Uber and start our protest. Not a long laundry list of items. Start with one that tops the list and then be consistent of the message till it's fixed.

You want to take action you need a bigger voice...right now you are just a squeak and it shows in how quickly Uber listens.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I say we appoint actionjax the leader.


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok what is his Twitter ac


----------



## UberxOCdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

What is yours Twitter ac


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I say we appoint actionjax the leader.


I did my part. Last driver meet up I told drivers there about this board. That's the most I plan on doing. I'm don't have skin in the game to push protest. But I will support others if it is a good issue. (Tip's in the app would be a good one I would support)

In our market they are creating a partner website for drivers. I asked for a forum on there for drivers to talk about things. It will make a good jump platform for people to come here if they put it in.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Change your attitude from defeatist to something more useful. Why don't you help spread the word?


Your response to me implies that you actually believe that this 6:00PM Friday strike thing will really work. I simply disagree.....As previously stated, I hope I am wrong and by some miracle, your strike idea posted on this site, has found its' way to all Uber drivers across the globe. How that would happen, I cannot imagine, but it's your strike so I guess you have a plan you have chosen to not share with us. I would suggest that my realistic statements are actually quite useful and certainly not defeatist as you say. I believe you should come up with real productive ways to get your points across to Uber. Calling my attitude defeatist simply because I pointed out that this forum is probably not a good way to organize a strike seems rather naïve and childish to me. Your screen name tells me you are looking for ways to instill change in Ubers' unfair and exploitative policies. If you ever come up with any realistic, well planned ideas you'll probably have many drivers who will get involved and help. Till then, good luck with your strike this evening.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Your response to me implies that you actually believe that this 6:00PM Friday strike thing will really work. I simply disagree.....As previously stated, I hope I am wrong and by some miracle, your strike idea posted on this site, has found its' way to all Uber drivers across the globe. How that would happen, I cannot imagine, but it's your strike so I guess you have a plan you have chosen to not share with us. I would suggest that my realistic statements are actually quite useful and certainly not defeatist as you say. I believe you should come up with real productive ways to get your points across to Uber. Calling my attitude defeatist simply because I pointed out that this forum is probably not a good way to organize a strike seems rather naïve and childish to me. Your screen name tells me you are looking for ways to instill change in Ubers' unfair and exploitative policies. If you ever come up with any realistic, well planned ideas you'll probably have many drivers who will get involved and help. Till then, good luck with your strike this evening.


People like you are the reason the USA is in such bad shape. All you do is criticize and then feel good because you think you're helping in some way. Well, you're not, unless you both criticize AND help. 
Yes, there's relatively few people on this board, but so what? Reaching the people on this board is a good thing. Then you reach the people on twitter. Then you reach the people on forum Z, then you reach the people on etc. It's all additive. So get with the program or buzz off.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

My whole idea behind this post was to stop the complaining because it does nothing. Actions gets things done! I look at it like voting. - if you don't vote you can't complain. Simple as that.

I will do my share to get the word out. I know this site reaches only so many people. That's where you guys come in. You read the post and if want to get the word out great! If not, don't complain!

We start small but we will become bigger!


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

Deactivate your account... What good will turning off the phone for an hour do?


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

If every driver or a lot of drivers turn their phone off for one hour, the driver only loses about $25, Ubet will lose thousands. That will hurt them, okay maybe a little, but that will send them a message that we are tired of what they are going and we are standing together. Like the old saying, united we stand divided we fall.

We all can't get deactivated if we all take a break at the same time, can we?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> My whole idea behind this post was to stop the complaining because it does nothing. Actions gets things done! I look at it like voting. - if you don't vote you can't complain. Simple as that.
> 
> I will do my share to get the word out. I know this site reaches only so many people. That's where you guys come in. You read the post and if want to get the word out great! If not, don't complain!
> 
> We start small but we will become bigger!


The PAY for UberX ain't shit! That's why this gig will eventually KILL itself off.

*The drivers are just too stupid to figure out they ain't making a DIME. But their checkbooks will eventually make the decision for them.*


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

If you're in, okay to complain. If you're not, you voice falls on deaf ears!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> If you're in, okay to complain. If you're not, you voice falls on deaf ears!


The 'reason' you want to turn your app off is because of PAY.

*The drivers checkbook will eventually do that for most if not ALL of them eventually.*

Turning off the app doesn't make a difference to your checkbook PROBLEM and will only exacerbate the drivers checkbook problem.

You couldn't organize a bunch of independent contractors if your life depended on it. It's not possible.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

When I say turn off your phone I mean app. Sorry about the confusion.

Will YOU at least try to turn you app off at 6pm today?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> When I say turn off your phone I mean app. Sorry about the confusion.
> 
> Will YOU at least try to turn you app off at 6pm today?


Oh hell no! It's just a stupid idea.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I just spoke to a PAX, he said uber charges the customers $5 for each Cancellation, once the car is on its way.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Actually the customer can cacel anytime without receiving a cancellation fee within 5 minutes of the request being accepted or if it is their first cancellation.

I'm not asking you to be a no show. If you accept a request at 5:59pm by all means do your job and pick up the pax and take them to their destination.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Actually the customer can cacel anytime without receiving a cancellation fee within 5 minutes of the request being accepted or if it is their first cancellation.
> 
> I'm not asking you to be a no show. If you accept a request at 5:59pm by all means do your job and pick up the pax and take them to their destination.


It's not going to make one bit of difference.

The only remedy of any Uber problem is through State regulatory enforcements i.e. forcing Uber to make their drivers be adequately insured and licensed where required, etc etc.

*Anyone can just turn off the app if they don't like the pay and MOST UberX drivers should just do that because they ain't making shit anyway.*


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Okay so why don't you bring it up to the State Reg Enforcement? Do something man! 

Look at all the unions out there. They started the same way. Most poeple didn't believe but a few did and took on the fight for everyone. Isn't this the way the US won their independence?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> People like you are the reason the USA is in such bad shape. All you do is criticize and then feel good because you think you're helping in some way. Well, you're not, unless you both criticize AND help.
> Yes, there's relatively few people on this board, but so what? Reaching the people on this board is a good thing. Then you reach the people on twitter. Then you reach the people on forum Z, then you reach the people on etc. It's all additive. So get with the program or buzz off.


It's Tools like you who push decent people away from even bothering to get involved for the simple fact that the decent hard working types are too repelled by your obnoxious self-righteousness. Your "My way or the highway attitude" does not allow for any sort of intelligent discourse which is why anything you get involved in will ultimately fail.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

Guy s I doubt this will do anything. Most UBER drivers don't even go on this forum and know nothing about it-you cant blame them due to the negativity. Plus most are thinking this time will be a good time to work with the lack of drivers and Surge pricing. I think some states are going to be taking action against UBER as well as insurance companies so I will let the BIG GUYS fight Uber and then we'll see change in some sort of settlement offer. The party with UBER and the CEO is going to stop soon, states know drivers are being exploited and that UBER is deceitful in alot of tactics.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Wow!!!!! You guys have no clue on how to get a protest going. First off you are posting here and how many ears do you think you got on this board to make any kind of dent other than singling yourself out for Uber to pick you off.
> 
> If you really want to make a protest to Uber you need to do the following.
> 
> ...


You aren't allowed to give common sense answers here BE GONE LOL!


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Realityshark - Sorry if i offended you I'm only trying to make things better, you included.

But the reality of it all is their are those that complain and those that do. If you want to go on thinking things will get better by themself keep your rose colored glasses on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

Guys if some drivers don't wamna join in its there choice remember this is just a sentimental choice on drivers part. A no vote aginst a company whose ways you don't agree with. Please don't bicker as it will distract from the message. Just do your part weather it be turning off your phone your not. We are all Uber brothers in the end and are efforts will most likely have little effect on outcomes. But that's not the really the point why drivers do #NoTripsAt6


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

You're right! I apologize to everyone out there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

I encourage anyway who feels moved by being apart of the cuase to creat a Twitter acount about no trips at 6 and start to spread the messge. Someone raised the point of having one thing to protest about it's a good idea but that's what's great about #NoTripsAt6 anyone can protest what ever they want by turning off their phone for an hour at 6 on Fridays. My guess is people will protest pay,tipping,unfair rating system,****** bag Ceo,cronyism tactics and the sort. 

If your unhappy with Uber here's your chance guys..now make what you will of it. This is more of a movement then a protest IMHO.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

I've never done one before but I'll give it a shot over the weekend, unless someone else wants to volunteer. 

Any tips or hints?


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I just spoke to a PAX, he said uber charges the customers $5 for each Cancellation, once the car is on its way.


Right. And Uber rarely ever pays out those cancellation fees to the driver, even though the driver may have driven several miles out of his way to the pin location. I often have 4-5 cancellations a night on the weekends due to drunks. I have yet to receive payment for a single one of them, resulting in lost mileage, extra wear and tear, extra gasoline, etc etc.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Superman said:


> If you don't like driving for pennies then find a different job. #stopcomplainingandtakeaction


Dont you just love the dedication of the new members.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

I went ahead and created a page on Twitter link is down below! Cheers to the disorganized group of uber people who have had it with uber and have said screw it we are just gonna start turning off our phones for an hour.

Twitter: @NoTripsAt6


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the Twitter page!

We start disorganized but we will become one!


----------



## pUber_driver (Nov 2, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's not going to make one bit of difference.
> 
> The only remedy of any Uber problem is through State regulatory enforcements i.e. forcing Uber to make their drivers be adequately insured and licensed where required, etc etc.
> 
> *Anyone can just turn off the app if they don't like the pay and MOST UberX drivers should just do that because they ain't making shit anyway.*


Your right it won't make a difference, today. But hopefully with all drivers support this can grow into something big. It's ideas like this that turn into large scale protests that force regulatory agencies to force their attention to us.

I feel obligated to turn my app off. It's the least I can do for all of you guys. We need better treatment !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

pUber_driver said:


> Your right it won't make a difference, today. But hopefully with all drivers support this can grow into something big. It's ideas like this that turn into large scale protests that force regulatory agencies to force their attention to us.
> 
> I feel obligated to turn my app off. It's the least I can do for all of you guys. We need better treatment !!!!


Please leave a review on the App Store

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/uber/id368677368?mt=8

And on Glassdoor: 
http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Uber-EI_IE575263.11,15.htm


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys check out what happened in Manila,

https://uberpeople.net/threads/were-not-driving-today.6503/


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Guys check out what happened in Manila,
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/were-not-driving-today.6503/


We are small and dis organizationed but our reviews and #NoTripsAt6 show we will cast our vote we are UberPeople "A Ragtag Bunch Of Rebels"


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> We are small and dis organizationed but our reviews and #NoTripsAt6 show we will cast our vote we are UberPeople "A Ragtag Bunch Of Rebels"


Lets make that ragtag bunch of rebels an army of rebels and let fuber know they cant get away with their practices. If a majority of the drivers can unite then you have a good chance. Lightning stop work meeting are good. Do use them to create surges.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

You know what else started as a rag tag bunch of rebels? *The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics*


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> You know what else started as a rag tag bunch of rebels? *The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics*


Were not most revolutions started with a similar group? Or should we suggest that ubers claims that the people want cheap transport be related to some communist or socialist ideal?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Everything starts with a small group of dedicated people. That's why I refuse to hear this "I'm only one person" whining. Get five friends and do something.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

thank you everybody who participated.let's do the same thing next Friday at 6 p.m..let's get the snowball growing!

now let's go out there and make some money!


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

As a formal postal employee, and a Street Dogs fan, I can tell you this: 

There is strength in a union.

US Uber drivers need to come together and form a labor union and then we can collectively strike and bargain with them. We like the number of customers they provide. They like the fact that they can abuse the shit out of us and make bookoos of money without any repercussions to them.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

If everyone who believes or is just tired of Uber's treatment of us, spreads the word, we can become like Manila. We WILL become organize! We WILL make Uber afraid of us. We WILL succeed!

Spread the word! @[email protected]!


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Happy Thanksgivings Day to all!

I read and hear a lot of complaining of the bad Uber is doing to us drivers. The only way we can make a change is to unite! So join us, where ever you are and turn your phone off EVERY Friday at 6pm. More and more drivers are participating so why don't you?

Join my in Santa Monica at Denny's 1560 Lincoln Blvd (Lincoln and Colorado) at 6pm EVERY Friday.

Drivers Unite! @NoTripsAt6

Spread the word!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> I notice the people who make posts like this are always some guy who looks like a ******.


That's what I noticed too. His handle is 'Superman,' and he looks like a dick.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> the driver only loses about $25


*giggle*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

tj06civiclx said:


> Deactivate your account... What good will turning off the phone for an hour do?


Actually, that's true. One hour is nothing. If it was at 9pm on New Year's Eve, maybe. If you wanna see results, you need at least close to the majority of drivers involved, and it would have to be for at least several hours on a Friday or Saturday night. It would have to be be enough so that the Uber zombies would be scrambling around trying to figure out what was wrong with the system. Why no drivers were being shown online. It would have to go viral on Twitter, with everyone Tweeting, 'Where's all the Uber cars. Are they out of business? Better get a Lyft.' Then you'd see something happening. *The drivers hold ABSOLUTELY ALL THE POWER! PERIOD.*

*No driver - no ride!*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Right. And Uber rarely ever pays out those cancellation fees to the driver, even though the driver may have driven several miles out of his way to the pin location. I often have 4-5 cancellations a night on the weekends due to drunks. I have yet to receive payment for a single one of them, resulting in lost mileage, extra wear and tear, extra gasoline, etc etc.


That doesn't mean that Uber doesn't still love and respect you though...........................................................................................Okay, it does.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

just drive said:


> I guess to be safe will have to talk to the driver in person and cancel. $5 a week...?


If you cancel before the 5 minute mark, there is no fee.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

NoTripsAt6 and MeetUps are tonight in everyone's cities!


----------



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

I'll be doing NoTripsAt6 hopefully some atl guys will do the MeetUps here. Hope yall do your MeetUps at 6 tonight! #NoTripsAT6 #MeetUps


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Isn't this the way the US won their independence?


No, it's not. It's not even close to being close.

I'll give you a clue, as you don't seem to have one. You have two choice as it relates to Uber and how you apparently feel about it:

1) If you don't like Uber, quit, find something you like or start your own business.
2) If you don't like Uber, stay with it but admit you are a loser, as you stay doing something you hate or with people you hate.

The bottom line is, Uber is not your company. You didn't think of it, you didn't fund it, you didn't take the risks to start it, and do the work involved to do so. 
So here is how it works, this is business 101 kind of stuff:
1) they have the right to run it the way they want
2) You have to right to leave
and
3) you're a loser if you're not smart enough to understand something as basic as this


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Obviously @Piotrowski feels that Uber can do whatever the eff it wants.
But the Uber Drivers should STFU and accept Uber's exploitation and duplicity.
Why?
Because _*"FREE MARKETS, FREE MARKETS"!*_


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

I think @Piotrowski is really Travis!

Drivers Unite! You built Uber to what it is! We must fight! We will succeed!

Drivers Unite!

@NoTripsAt6

Spread the word!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> If you're in, okay to complain. If you're not, you voice falls on deaf ears!


_I'm in san Diego. Let me know what Friday you are going to protest. I will drive up and handle the missed pings. Thx _


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

We do this EVERY Friday at 6pm. You are more than welcome and take our missed pings which will net you about $15, If you include the gas that it will take you to get here you're better off staying in San Diego.

Or join our movement in San Diego to you can make more later!

Drivers Unite!

@NoTripsAt6

Spread the word!


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't understand you drivers. I read all the complaints but you do nothing! If someone punched you in the nose would you respond by saying "Thank you, Uber. Now can I bend over for you?"

Stop complaining and DO something!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> We do this EVERY Friday at 6pm. You are more than welcome and take our missed pings which will net you about $15, If you include the gas that it will take you to get here you're better off staying in San Diego.
> 
> Or join our movement in San Diego to you can make more later!
> 
> ...


_No thanks. _


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you to all the drivers that participated in this week's @NoTripsAt6. It was a bigger success than last weeks. Let's do it again next Friday at 6pm!

Drivers unite!

@NoTripsAt6 

Spread the word!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Thank you to all the drivers that participated in this week's @NoTripsAt6. It was a bigger success than last weeks. Let's do it again next Friday at 6pm!
> 
> Drivers unite!
> 
> ...


_Just curious, but what do you think you are accomplishing by this?_


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Better pay, able to receive tips, work less hours and be treated like a real "partner".

Are you happy with Uber?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Better pay, able to receive tips, work less hours and be treated like a real "partner".
> 
> Are you happy with Uber?


_Yep ,I am as happy as a kid in a candy store. last I checked,Uber is not forcing me to work long hours . Tips I don't expect. As a limo driver of 17 years ,you learn not to expect tips. I make more than enough to fuel up my V-8 Armada,wash it,pay my commercial insurance and still have left some over. I run the airport here in SD,yes I have my permit. So most of my runs are $25 and more. I do get the $ 10 downtown runs. No biggie._


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Well I'm happy for you. Most driver though are not so lucky. Most got in when rates were higher and made sizeable investments in their vehicle. These are the drivers I'm trying to help. 

How long have uou been driving for Uber? Do you drive SUV?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Well I'm happy for you. Most driver though are not so lucky. Most got in when rates were higher and made sizeable investments in their vehicle. These are the drivers I'm trying to help.
> 
> How long have uou been driving for Uber? Do you drive SUV?


_I been Ubering for a year and a half. I have a 2006 Nissan Armada. I do X/XL. My SUV has been paid off for a few years. I was not really driving it. Sat in my garage mostly. So when I heard about Uber ,it was just a good fit for me._


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Cool! Uber seems to suit you.

So you had no complaints when they lowered their rates and increased their "commissions" and told passengers that a tip was included?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Don't waste your time, Uber Sucks in L.A. Leave the "house slaves" alone, and focus more on the field.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Cool! Uber seems to suit you.
> 
> So you had no complaints when they lowered their rates and increased their "commissions" and told passengers that a tip was included?


_Does no good to complain. When asked if tips are included, I simply say they are not. If you wish to tip an Uber driver ,you must do so in cash._


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

I was just curious because he's the first driver I've "met" that's happy with Uber and making money. I want to know his secret.


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> I don't understand you drivers. I read all the complaints but you do nothing! If someone punched you in the nose would you respond by saying "Thank you, Uber. Now can I bend over for you?"
> 
> Stop complaining and DO something!


I did something. I sent the phone back and don't drive anymore! Next up, wait until there are no cars on the road, go online and ignore all pings (with the driver app on my phone) until it boots me.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Better pay, able to receive tips, work less hours and be treated like a real "partner".
> 
> Are you happy with Uber?


Let me know how this works out for ya. This has been done before and the result was zip.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Are you happy with Uber?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Are you happy with Uber?


So far? Yup. I haven't had the issues or problems that many here have had. Then again I am lucky to be operating in SF.


----------



## AliciaWMarie (Dec 25, 2014)

This is stupid. Why don't you just quit driving for Uber if you're so unhappy?


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Why should I quit? Why doesn't Uber pay me what I was making when I first started? 

Are you happy with Uber?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Why should I quit? Why doesn't Uber pay me what I was making when I first started?
> 
> Are you happy with Uber?


I've changed my mind on this. I do to think you should quit. I don't think anyone should quit. I think you should keep doing what you are doing. If doing this job makes you unhappy then you want to be unhappy. Every day you drive you prove Uber right and your credibility drops. It also prove that the strategies presented so far don't work. That further bolsters Uber's position that they need not talk to you. You hold no clout as far as they are concerned and your fellow drivers don't support you. Horrible turn out at rallies and protests. How is the current don't drive operation working out?

Keep driving and yes, I am happy with Uber so far. If I become unhappy with them I will simply go do something else.


----------



## Ben Hughes (Nov 2, 2014)

Anyone who says they are fine with Uber and making a living wage for their family is a liar.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Ben Hughes said:


> Anyone who says they are fine with Uber and making a living wage for their family is a liar.


Prove it. Or don't. Either way you just sunk your credibility.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

The way I look at it is if you are happy ith Uber, either you are new, lying or just doesn't aspire to be much in life. 

I don't quit because that's the easy thing to do. Sometimes you need to fight for somehing.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> The way I look at it is if you are happy ith Uber, either you are new, lying or just doesn't aspire to be much in life.
> 
> I don't quit because that's the easy thing to do. Sometimes you need to fight for somehing.


So you are the one who makes those decisions for people? You must think very highly of yourself.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

What decision am I making? I just making a observation.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> What decision am I making? I just making a observation.


Based on absolutely nothing. But you go with that. It means so much coming from someone who does a job that makes them unhappy.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

If you do something you enjoy it's not work. 

In your view of reading these posts, do you think more drivers are happy with Uber or unhappy?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> If you do something you enjoy it's not work.
> 
> In your view of reading these posts, do you think more drivers are happy with Uber or unhappy?


I got news for ya. I have done many thing I enjoy immensely as an occupation and it has always been work.

The real question is this....do you actually think that there is enough people in this forum to determine if most drivers are happy with Uber? Cause if ya do then you should do a little more research on statistics.

I will say this...I have talked to a lot of drivers and the vast majority tell me they are happy. However I don't take that as proof of anything other than their personal feelings and experiences.

As for the people n this forum...anyone who claims they are unhappy with their job but stays in that job is exactly where they want to be.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

So, this thread is calling for me:

Do I like driving for Uber & Lyft? Yes. I actually miss it some days when I don't drive. I'm a social person, so I miss social interaction from time to time with my consulting and working from home.
At times do I get bad riders? Yes, but I don't feel I need to quit. The next person turns that around a majority of the time.
At times do I get good riders? Yes, about 80 to 90% of the time. 
Is it a livable wage for people? Maybe - I do this for extra cash, can't really answer this.
Should you drive for Uber or Lyft full time? Again, maybe. I can't answer this. Personally it's not worth it for me because of my situation and my debt wouldn't allow it.
Is Uber or Lyft taking advantage of drivers? People or companies only take advantage of people if you let them. There is no such thing as a free lunch.
Should Uber or Lyft raise their rates to compensate their (us) drivers better? Who would ever say no to making more money?
UL Driver SF nails it: If your not happy, and that's your thing to not being happy well your doing the right thing and go on not being happy. If your not happy and being happy is what you want, well find something that makes you happy.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Keep up the good work Uber Sucks in L.A. These clowns are just trying to tear you down to feel better about themselves, not unlike a schoolyard bully.

One more thing I'll add is that the rideshare business model could very well be a living wage for hundreds of thousands of drivers. It doesn't have to be this "part time just for extra cash" gig that it is now. The difference in $$$ is due to worker exploitation by the capitalists. How do you stop worker exploitation? Organizing. It's the only way.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Well said DriversOfTheWorldUnite!

I'm really sick and tired of the part time drivers saying how good Uber is to them! DJTim put your money where your mouth is drive Uber full time for one week than tell me how good they are to you. I do like driving and meeting people but don't get the job duties confused with working for Uber. It's not just about me. It's about all the full time driver who need to make more to live because they enjoy this job and want to make it a career . Stop being so selfish. The world doesn't revolve around you. You're all talk about how good of a job it is so why don't you do it full time? Because the pay is too low. Exactly! I bet if you really liked doing this job you would be doing it full time if the pay was right. That's what I am trying to do is make the pay right for all the full timers. Not just for me and especially not for you and all the other naysayers but for the ones it really matters most the full time drivers. So take me up on the challenge and drive for one week straight Monday thru Sunday and then tell me how good it is. I dare you!

Drivers Unite!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Well said DriversOfTheWorldUnite!
> 
> I'm really sick and tired of the part time drivers saying how good Uber is to them! DJTim put your money where your mouth is drive Uber full time for one week than tell me how good they are to you. I do like driving and meeting people but don't get the job duties confused with working for Uber. It's not just about me. It's about all the full time driver who need to make more to live because they enjoy this job and want to make it a career . Stop being so selfish. The world doesn't revolve around you. You're all talk about how good of a job it is so why don't you do it full time? Because the pay is too low. Exactly! I bet if you really liked doing this job you would be doing it full time if the pay was right. That's what I am trying to do is make the pay right for all the full timers. Not just for me and especially not for you and all the other naysayers but for the ones it really matters most the full time drivers. So take me up on the challenge and drive for one week straight Monday thru Sunday and then tell me how good it is. I dare you!
> 
> Drivers Unite!


Really? Calling me out to drive full time is like saying "McDonalds is unhealthy, I DARE you to each every single hamburger, cheeseburger, side item on their menu, and see how YOU FEEL!" Well, I know I would feel like crap, but that doesn't stop me from getting a double cheeseburger once or twice a month.

Driving part time is what works for me. The whole gist of this thread is to say is it worth driving for Uber full time. When you see all the part time drivers say, it's worth the PART TIME, and all the full time drivers saying it sucks.

When it comes down to it, Uber is really no different then Walmart. Think about this. Is Walmart required to pay their employees more then minimum wage? No. Is Uber required to pay their IC's more then what they think is the bare minimum of what that market will take? No.

I think that full time drivers could find a better gig driving for a private limo company or maybe a bus company. I really don't have an answer for this, because it's not my primary chosen profession at the moment. It's a personal choice where you would like to work. No one is holding a gun to your head and saying "DRIVE UBER". If your not happy, go somewhere else. If your happy, well good on you.

The only person that gets taken advantage of is the person who lets themselfs get taken advantage of. There's something to be said about personal responsibility in this world.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim, if you like things how they are, that's your prerogative. Why exactly do you feel the need to reply to this thread with an attitude of "it'll never work. you're wasting your time. i'm eeyore from winnie the poo." 

Would you object to working part time for MORE money? Of course you wouldn't. So don't stand in the way of activists like Uber Sucks in L.A. Just leave it alone.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> DjTim, if you like things how they are, that's your prerogative. Why exactly do you feel the need to reply to this thread with an attitude of "it'll never work. you're wasting your time. i'm eeyore from winnie the poo."
> 
> Would you object to working part time for MORE money? Of course you wouldn't. So don't stand in the way of activists like Uber Sucks in L.A. Just leave it alone.


Because some folks really need a reality check - that's all. Reality is, neither I or the other folks that ***** here will change anything, unless you become an investor and beat this company from the inside. No different then a walmart worker on the front line. It's a sad state of affairs really.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

this is you


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> this is you


Umm, that's all the full time drivers here. I'm quite happy.

This is me:


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Well said DriversOfTheWorldUnite!
> 
> I'm really sick and tired of the part time drivers saying how good Uber is to them! DJTim put your money where your mouth is drive Uber full time for one week than tell me how good they are to you. I do like driving and meeting people but don't get the job duties confused with working for Uber. It's not just about me. It's about all the full time driver who need to make more to live because they enjoy this job and want to make it a career . Stop being so selfish. The world doesn't revolve around you. You're all talk about how good of a job it is so why don't you do it full time? Because the pay is too low. Exactly! I bet if you really liked doing this job you would be doing it full time if the pay was right. That's what I am trying to do is make the pay right for all the full timers. Not just for me and especially not for you and all the other naysayers but for the ones it really matters most the full time drivers. So take me up on the challenge and drive for one week straight Monday thru Sunday and then tell me how good it is. I dare you!
> 
> Drivers Unite!


I'll take that Pepsi challenge.

Driving for Uber and Lyft is my only Income. Has been since April. Do I drive full time? Yup. Then again sometimes I take a week off just because I want to. Some weeks I work 5 days. Others 3 or maybe 6. Just depends on what I am doing. Football season has really cut into my work schedule. Take off Sundays. Home for Monday and Thursday night football. Now Saturday football. Damn. It's getting hard to fit in work.

Now for the good part....

I work in San Francisco. I live 30 miles away from SF. From the time I drive off to the time I park for the end of the day I am working. Guess what? It works out just fine. I know it's hard for you to understand but it works. I talk to people everyday who work far more hours than I do on the city and they are just crushing it and they are happy. One of the first people I talked to on the city was a Muslim guy. Yes Muslim. He works far more hours than I do. He likes the time to listen to middle eastern music. Do some studying. Read the news. And he loves people. Incredibly nice guy. I wish I enjoyed this as much as he does. And there are many more just like him. The more you tell people they are not truthful in how this is working out for them. The more they just laugh at ya. You are killing your own cause.

So tell me....who from Uber has called you up and said,...ok...we need to talk? What has uber changed as a result of any of this? Because remember, this isn't the first, second, fifth, or tenth time this has been tried.

What you don't get is this. No one has a right to make anything their chosen career of they can't make it work. And if you are so unhappy with what you are doing...well then be unhappy. People like you just make business better for me.

No one is naysaying you or trying to beat you down. I personally think you should keep tilting at this windmill. I have even tried to get people to join you. So far none that I have talked to will.

But you keep going. I'm sure Uber and Lyft will cave anyway now.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I understand your pessimism. What I don't understand is your desire to bully those who have a less pessimistic view of things.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm glad it's working for you. Then you are satisfied with what you are getting paid. Maybe it's the cities we drive. Maybe if I was up in SF I'd be happy too and if you were in LA you would be as unhappy as the drivers I know down here. So maybe I should concentrate on making things better for
for just full time LA drivers.

Sorry for trying to make things better for you because I'm sure if the rates went up you would be writing to Uber how unhappy you are because you're make more money.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> I'm glad it's working for you. Then you are satisfied with what you are getting paid. Maybe it's the cities we drive. Maybe if I was up in SF I'd be happy too and if you were in LA you would be as unhappy as the drivers I know down here. So maybe I should concentrate on making things better for
> for just full time LA drivers.
> 
> Sorry for trying to make things better for you because I'm sure if the rates went up you would be writing to Uber how unhappy you are because you're make more money.


Can you send me your address? I am in my back yard looking at some lumber. I will make you a cross and send it to you. Would you like an upholstered seat with that? How bout a beacon so everyone can come see you up there? Your in LA? How bout I hire you some actors to stand around in Roman outfits?

Look brother, no one has said they don't want more money. No one has even said things shouldn't be better. But if you were uber or lyft faced with a bunch of people acting like children would that incentivize you to deal with them? I will ask you again....what are you doing differently than what has been done before? Why is doing the same thing others have going to work for you and not them? I think I said earlier in this thread that if you can show me that then I will join you.

Tell ya what...can you think of any other way to get more money with out uber or lifts consent?

Chew on that one for a moment and get back to me.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> But if you were uber or lyft faced with a bunch of people acting like children would that incentivize you to deal with them?


There's your problem. There's nothing childish about labor struggle. Without it, we would be living in a feudal society, full stop.

I understand if you don't want to partake in the difficult, thankless work that is labor organization and activism. I don't really want to do it either. But to belittle those who ARE doing the work, by insinuating they are spoilt brats? For shame.


----------



## PetMinded (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow some people are negative. I started full time from the start. My first full week I made $750. I get up at 530am. Out on the road before 7am. Drive till 11am. Stop, rest, and sometimes nap. Out on the road again before 3pm. If it's a good night I say put still 10pm. If not I'm in by 8pm, but that's rare. On weekends I'm out till 2 or 3am. And yes on Friday I start driving at 7am or earlier.

Why are you so negative about Uber. Just leave the social driving to someone else and start interviews.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Uber Sucks in L.A. said:


> Uber will continue to do what they are doing as long as we do nothing. Complaining does nothing. Let's send them a message that we are people too and we got them where they are. Without us they are nothing! Let's do this: EVERY Friday at 6 pm we all turn off our phones for one hour only. You lose only about $25 dollars but Uber will lose thousands and that will hurt them. We do this enough and get more and more drivers to participate they will begin to listen to us.
> 
> Remember, EVERY Friday at 6 pm for one hour only.
> 
> Spread the word!


The FLAW in Ubers business model is Uber wants the customer to wait no more then 2-3 mins for the ride to start. To do this Uber needs a lot of drivers just sitting around waiting for the customers.... In the mean time no money is coming in and this is the FLAW.......

The only way Uber can survive the long term is to charge the right price for this service. Being pick up in 2-3 mins is a premium service and needs to be priced as such.......


----------



## Patrick Menzel (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the input, Killeen. I wasn't sure what the service expectations are for drivers and customers, but this model to me says exactly that.

Given these expectations to their model, do you see drivers who are fulltime currently having to seek other work with driver saturation for the service expecations? Markets will vary, but as a whole; meaning most everyone will be part-time? Also, do you think if a driver is motivated to work full-time, most likely them will be working longer hours and spinning their wheels, so to speak?

Thanks for the posts, everyone!


----------



## Ben Hughes (Nov 2, 2014)

Better than working at Walmart but not much better. You can't do it fulltime and support a family. Part time is ideal. Personally I'm done after New Year's when I will be done with all my classes and can move on to a real job. The issue for me is when UBer is advertising for more drivers and saying you can make $90k a year. That is why I am upset with them and leaving.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm upset because they've misrepresented themselves, lied, cheated, stole, spineless, uncaring, deceitful, unfeeling, greedy, dishonest and probably more. But what is really bad, we as drivers let them get away with it. We just let them take more and more. We say, "Thank you Uber I can't wait until you do it to me again!"

Drivers Unite!


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

You are right! 
I will do something about it. 
I quit!
No more U-Holes for me.
That is an insul to the dignity of the Native American workers.
Uber be a real Taxi Company or stop your shady operation.
We are working in shadows like phantom drivers. A dot in your friki map. This dot is now deleted.
Good luck.


----------



## YourMother (Dec 18, 2014)

I first looked at Uber. I started the application process, which they didn't stop me from doing even though I entered a car made in 2000. I went to the 'suggested' Tire Express store nearby for the last step in the process, 'the vehicle inspection,' and even though my tires weren't that bad - the guy took one look and insisted I needed four new tires. I'd anticipated this, so I'd stopped by Discount Tire first and asked them to rate my tires. They said one of the four showed wear, but otherwise were fine.
I pulled a ***** cow fest on the dude at Tire Express and he called his manager, who brought out some non-digital tread reader thingy and pronounced all four of my tires 'below ubers safety standards.' My friend, who got me interested in this driving other people around in my own car business had gone to the same Tire Express store and had been required to not only buy all new tires but fix her brakes, total bill over $1000. My gut told me then and it tells me now that many of the Tire Express store's are taking advantage of wanna-be driver. Anyhow - I didn't get new tires, went home, read that Uber only wanted cars that were 2005 and newer starting 2015, so I switched to Lyft. 
If I was a lawyer looking for class action 'action,' I'd look into Uber applicants who went to Tire Express stores.... just 'sayin.


----------



## UberHayden (Dec 29, 2014)

your moron! I am not turning my phone off EVER when im driving, I need to make money. Protesting so that they lose thousands? This is a 17 BILLION dollar company! This is equivalent to you dropping a penny. And 6 o'clock?! C'mon now. Drive when that surge hits.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

UberHayden go ahead and keep working and do nothing. The rest of you also do nothing. Today that hour of work is worth $24 according to Uber's average rate per hour (before fees, gas and maintenance are deducted). In a few weeks that same hour will be worth $15. Do the short sighted thing! Work long enough and that hour will be "equivalent to you dropping a penny".

Drivers Unite!


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

UberHayden said:


> your moron! I am not turning my phone off EVER when im driving, I need to make money. Protesting so that they lose thousands? This is a 17 BILLION dollar company! This is equivalent to you dropping a penny. And 6 o'clock?! C'mon now. Drive when that surge hits.


17 Billion worth is only an estimated Number. It is not REAL. They are worth max $250,000 and that is including their few office furniture and computers.
If they are so rich how come they pay so low?
They gave you refurbish phone worth $25.00 - sometime it works sometime it rob you from tolls and does not allow you to get a tip.
Yes, Tip is included on the ride!
On a $5.00 ride they pay $3.20 for you. $1.00 of insurance to protect them and is pay by you and they get 20% commission $0.80 free and clear of risk.
Wait until you get your Income Tax form. You have to pay to the IRS a minimum of $2,300 this year. 
+ I hope you don't get into an accident which they will not pay, nor your insurance policy for doing an illegal business with your personal auto. 
Yes, personal auto will not cover you. And there is not an on and off Insurance Policy. That is a lie.


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

I had this article tweeted to me:

*Uber CEO could be jailed for two years after being charged with operating illegal taxi firm*

*Here's the link!*

http://metro.co.uk/2014/12/28/uber-...ged-with-operating-illegal-taxi-firm-5001301/


----------

